# Tilemahos Armed Eagle 23mm Thread



## Rob Fisher

Today DHL should deliver the next High End RTA in my eternal quest for the ultimate RTA! I chose the polished version and can't wait to see what the very latest offering from The Golden Greek offers!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally my TAE arrived...





First thing first... take apart and clean in mild soapy water. 




The TAE is a little more involved than other RTA's and coiling and wicking is not that simple. The one page instruction manual isn't a lot of help and I had to go to the YouTube video to check I was doing things right... there are a couple of tips that Imeo Thanasis (the designer and maker and the one known as the Golden Greek) shows in the one hour video that you need to know. And watching the video is important to see all the positive things about the TAE. The no leaking and being able to rewick and recoil without emptying your tank or getting juice everywhere is a big plus.

And this tank is certainly a looker and really well engineered and finished off. 10/10 for quality.




The airflow is nice and quiet and that's a bonus when watching TV to I don't have my wife rolling her eyes and sighing every time I have a vape.

The flavour is excellent but I need some more time before I can give my final thoughts on it vs my other favourite RTA's.

I put in a Fused Clapton from @RiaanRed (2.5mm 2x28g Fused with 40ga) that came out at 0.6Ω and driving it at 28 watts as per normal.

One negative is that it's 23mm so it doesn't fit on any of my fancy high end mods so it will have to live on the VapeDroid or the SXMini MX.

But the bottom line is that after vaping on it for an hour or so it can be classified as a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Looks very nice @Rob Fisher !
Looking forward to hearomg more when youve spent more time with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looks very nice @Rob Fisher !
> Looking forward to hearing more when you've spent more time with it



Beautifully made... a bit too many parts and a finicky RTA... and the flavour that I'm after just isn't quite there... for some reason the menthol pops and the berries and litchi disappears into the background. All in all pretty disappointing I have to say!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Beautifully made... a bit too many parts and a finicky RTA... and the flavour that I'm after just isn't quite there... for some reason the menthol pops and the berries and litchi disappears into the background. All in all pretty disappointing I have to say!
> View attachment 126283



Sorry @Rob Fisher , but thanks for the headsup
Champion feedback 
I have said it to you before and will say it again. You are an expert at checking out these RTAs for fruity menthols. I would imagine no one else has tried so many good and high end RTAs with the same juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Sorry @Rob Fisher , but thanks for the headsup
> Champion feedback
> I have said it to you before and will say it again. You are an expert at checking out these RTAs for fruity menthols. I would imagine no one else has tried so many good and high end RTAs with the same juice!



Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! There are disappointments along the road and it's particularly irritating when they are not cheap... but then every now and again you get an absolute bloody winner like the Skyline or Dvarw and the Vapor Giant V4 which is also pretty good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Is this the same one that jaihaze when ape over the manufacturer for some reason I can’t remember

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MK_AHMED

incredible_hullk said:


> Is this the same one that jaihaze when ape over the manufacturer for some reason I can’t remember


. It is indeed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> Is this the same one that jaihaze when ape over the manufacturer for some reason I can’t remember



Yes indeed it is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## helenios

incredible_hullk said:


> Is this the same one that jaihaze when ape over the manufacturer for some reason I can’t remember


no reason, this guy simply needs therapy lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

